#ubuntu-es-locos 2010-11-15
 * alexneb mira
<chuki> hola alguien me puede ayudar tengo problema con mi disco duro marca sectores dañados
<chuki> existe una forma de repararlo
<chuki> o ya mejor opto por comprer otro
<chuki> comprar*
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-es-locos 2010-11-16
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-es-locos 2010-11-17
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-es-locos 2010-11-18
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-es-locos 2010-11-19
 * alexneb saluda a todo kiski.. ^^ .... re re reeeeeeee
 * alexneb ahora vengo
#ubuntu-es-locos 2010-11-20
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> bueno gente nos hablamos luego... q tengan buena noche
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-es-locos 2010-11-21
<huayra> effie_jayx, la reunión terminó ya?
<m4v> huayra: nunca empezó
<huayra> acabo de ver que el cambio del uso horario me ha puesto a una hora de GMT, no a dos... :(
<huayra> m4v, ok
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-11-15
<dimitrikz> hola
<dimitrikz> alguien sabe si debo configurar apache para que otro ordenador de la misma red pueda acceder ah localhost?
<leogg> dimitrikz, http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Servidor_web
<dimitrikz> ok gracias aunque la conexion me caduca
<dimitrikz> sera por la velocidad..
<leogg> dimitrikz, probaste hacer ping al server?
<dimitrikz> si desde windows a linux bien
<dimitrikz> pero de linux a windows no
<dimitrikz> y la conexion a internet en ambos va bien
<dimitrikz> y no tengo ni idea que sucede,,
<leogg> dimitrikz, debe ser problema de configuración entonces
<leogg> revisaste bien el apache?
<dimitrikz> si mas o menos
<dimitrikz> creo que tenia mal servname puede ser
<dimitrikz> tenia servroot
<dimitrikz> i donde dice root es el nombre del equipo?
<leogg> mmm
<leogg> en el apache?
<dimitrikz> si
<dimitrikz> en hosts lo ves
<leogg> si pones el contenido de hosts en un pastebin para verlo?
<dimitrikz> mas comodo te lo comento aqui
<dimitrikz> 127..0.0.1 localhost
<dimitrikz> 127.0.1.1 ubuntu
<dimitrikz> donde dice ubuntu mi nombre de pc
<dimitrikz> lo demas me parece es ipv6
<leogg> mmm
<leogg> el nombre del server tiene que ser localhost
<leogg> bueno, 127.0.0.1 debe funcionar
<leogg> que error es el que te tira? no se puede conectar a...?
<dimitrikz> en mi maquina linux funciona perfectamente
<dimitrikz> pero en otra maquina windows nada
<dimitrikz> expira la conexion
<dimitrikz> textualmente en windows me pone que tarda demasiado en responder
<dimitrikz> y dudo que un firewall lo bloquee no'
<leogg> está corriendo el apache?
<leogg> probaste reiniciarlo?
<leogg> puede ser el firewall
<dimitrikz> si
<dimitrikz> ahm si?
<leogg> desactiva el firewall y proba de nuevo
<dimitrikz> pues si era algo del firewall
<dimitrikz> tendre que hechar un ojo
<dimitrikz> grax x todo ;)
<leogg> dale!
<leogg> y suerte! :)
